# Anyone Tie Custom waterfowl lanyards?



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I was changing out an old duck call and putting the new one on, the bracket on my lanyard broke! glad it didn't happen out in the marsh!

I really like this lanyard but, I would rather have the lines tied into the lanyard and not clip-on's. 

I need a new lanyard! I'v looked at Cabelas, and Sportsmans and I don't like any of the lanyards they sell. Either they loops are too bunched up in 1 spot or there are too many loops, or there is a bunch of unnecessary fake bands tied into the lanyard (gay). 

Does anyone out there tie custom Lanyards?

I want one just like my old one, with loops for 2 duck calls, a whistle and 1 goose call, symmetrically spaced out similar to my current lanyard.

Anyways, just seeing if anyone out there ties legit custom waterfowl lanyards...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I really like my Heavy Hauler lanyard. You can add or subtract lanyard lines easily with the swivels. 
http://www.sportsmanswarehouse.com/...80F3AA3FDB31&gclid=CNXQ8dD7nM8CFYI0aQod7IQOUw


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yes but, I want to eliminate the swivel system. I have no need to add or subtract I need lines for 2 duck calls, 1 whistle and 1 goose call. I don't like all that foamy mass around the back of the neck either. Thats the way aw hu aw hu, I like it!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

and................a remote switch.:grin:


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> and................a remote switch.:grin:


no, thats not near as important, I take it off most they time and put it in my pocket


----------



## Raptor1 (Feb 1, 2015)

I've made a few following the directions in this youtube video. Pretty easy, just takes time. Might not be quite what you want.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Check out a company called layemout lanyards they make some good stuff


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Citori20ga (Rob's) daughter Kristina makes awesome lanyards.


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

I can make you a custom one, I have a bunch of colors, can make any droppers in any combination you want.
All it will cost you is the GPS coordinates to your mallard honey hole.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Joh Fredersen said:


> I can make you a custom one, I have a bunch of colors, can make any droppers in any combination you want.
> All it will cost you is the GPS coordinates to your mallard honey hole.


Nevermind..... I'll just keep my calls in my pocket


----------



## NewState (Sep 29, 2015)

http://www.goosenooselanyards.com/ Has made some awesome ones for me and seems reasonably priced compared to some of the outrageous $70+ ones ive been quoted.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

NewState said:


> http://www.goosenooselanyards.com/ Has made some awesome ones for me and seems reasonably priced compared to some of the outrageous $70+ ones ive been quoted.


Awesome! those look like just what I want. I'm goinh yo try and tie in new droppers on my lanyard first, if I cant i'll order one of those


----------



## Joh Fredersen (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you sure you don't want to trade for one?
I tied this one all by myself, it turned out pretty nice...


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

yup, I'm positive. I tied new droppers in my old one anyways!


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

goosefreak said:


> I was changing out an old duck call and putting the new one on, the bracket on my lanyard broke! glad it didn't happen out in the marsh!
> 
> I really like this lanyard but, I would rather have the lines tied into the lanyard and not clip-on's.
> 
> ...


I got my two oldest sons started tying lanyards; here is one of six they tied. This one has all four drops at the end, they can customize this and move a drop anywhere on the braid in either the round braid or cobra braid section.


----------



## F.A.L. (Nov 4, 2016)

*Custom Waterfowl Lanyards*

I will tie a replica of your lanyard. Send me pictures: distant and close ups. Take a piece of string and match length of main braid. Record length. Do the same for the drops, but squeeze the drop together and record length. Record the squeezed opening separate. I will make your drops all one length or different sizes. You tell me.

[email protected]


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks F.A.L. These turned out great!


----------

